# Supprimer un dossier d'une carte SD



## vanessa87 (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour. J'utilise une carte SD pour transférer des données d'un appareil photo à mon mac.
Cependant, après avoir supprimé toutes mes photos de ma carte, celle-ci était toujours pleine alors que rien n'était visible.
Ne comprenant pas, j'ai connecté la carte à un ordinateur windows et là j'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier caché, une sorte de corbeille, avec tous mes fichiers supprimés.
Comment faire pour pouvoir effacer ce dossier directement sur mac  ? ou pour qu'il ne se créé pas ? 

MErci d'avance


----------



## elisée (29 Novembre 2010)

vanessa87 a dit:


> Bonjour. J'utilise une carte SD pour transférer des données d'un appareil photo à mon mac.
> Cependant, après avoir supprimé toutes mes photos de ma carte, celle-ci était toujours pleine alors que rien n'était visible.
> Ne comprenant pas, j'ai connecté la carte à un ordinateur windows et là j'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier caché, une sorte de corbeille, avec tous mes fichiers supprimés.
> Comment faire pour pouvoir effacer ce dossier directement sur mac  ? ou pour qu'il ne se créé pas ?
> ...



Supprimes-tu les photos depuis ton Mac ou depuis ton appareil photo ? Pour ma part, je ne peux pas vider ma carte depuis mon Mac donc j'efface les fichiers depuis l'APN directement.


----------



## Onmac (29 Novembre 2010)

vanessa87 a dit:


> Bonjour. J'utilise une carte SD pour transférer des données d'un appareil photo à mon mac.
> Cependant, après avoir supprimé toutes mes photos de ma carte, celle-ci était toujours pleine alors que rien n'était visible.
> Ne comprenant pas, j'ai connecté la carte à un ordinateur windows et là j'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier caché, une sorte de corbeille, avec tous mes fichiers supprimés.



Bonsoir, 
Formate ta carte depuis Windows...


----------



## edd72 (29 Novembre 2010)

Il suffit de vider ta corbeille (Mac) après avoir supprimé tes photos.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

vanessa87 a dit:


> Bonjour. J'utilise une carte SD pour transférer des données d'un appareil photo à mon mac.
> Cependant, après avoir supprimé toutes mes photos de ma carte, celle-ci était toujours pleine alors que rien n'était visible.
> Ne comprenant pas, j'ai connecté la carte à un ordinateur windows et là j'ai vu qu'il y avait un dossier caché, une sorte de corbeille, avec tous mes fichiers supprimés.
> Comment faire pour pouvoir effacer ce dossier directement sur mac  ? ou pour qu'il ne se créé pas ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Solution possible :

A la fin du chargement il est proposé de supprimer ou de garder les photos ...> radical
Sinon formater la carte depuis l'APN


----------

